# Second computer won't connect with router.



## Bearcamp (Nov 29, 2006)

First computer is a home built with Win XP and the second is a Dell with Win Vista. I bought the Linksys wireless router model number WRT54G. Did the software load, connected it and still the Dell won't connect. First do I need a wireless adapter for the Dell? Remember it's a mini case. The Dell is 1 year old so how do I tell if it has a adapter for wireless? The guy at Office Depot told me a have to connect them with a cable, like a usb. But,,,,,,,,it should be wireless. What am I doing wrong and what might I need?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Let's get a wired connection working first, then move on to wireless.


Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on. The following procedure should get you a connection with any broadband modem that is configured to use DHCP for the router connection, such as cable modems, and many DSL modems. If you require PPPoE configuration for the DSL modem, that will have to be configured to match the ISP requirements.


Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------

